

ASK HN: Where can I find NSA's first open source project NiFi source code? - iroot
https://www.nsa.gov/public_info/press_room/2014/nifi_announcement.shtml

======
jdiez17
Looks like the only code they've published is here:
[https://svn.apache.org/repos/asf/incubator/nifi/](https://svn.apache.org/repos/asf/incubator/nifi/)

So it's only the site code for now. We'll have to wait, then. NiFi looks
interesting...

------
eternalban
Appears to be in Apache incubator:
[http://incubator.apache.org/projects/nifi.html](http://incubator.apache.org/projects/nifi.html)
(svn has only the site as of now.)

------
jessaustin
In what sense would this be properly considered an "Ask HN" topic?

~~~
Rygu
I imagine the tags "government" and "open source". And if the answer to the
question is "nowhere", then another topic is spawned.

------
willvarfar
It'll be really fun when it becomes accessible - finding a vulnerability in it
will be like getting a cheque from Knuth!

